# Todays interview EOTD :)



## iiifugaziii (Mar 12, 2008)

hiya!
this is my favorite eye make-up ATM!

reminds me of spring. finally some sunshine poking through the clouds in seattle. YES! 

here's what I used:

Highlight: Pink Opal pigment
Crease: Stars N' Rockets, Fig 1, shadowy lady
Lid: Bitter
w/ blacktrack and #2 lashes


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 12, 2008)

loooove the look, and super cute doggie !!


----------



## Tessigrl (Mar 12, 2008)

So pretty, so glad to see you back. What else is on your face? And your lips?


----------



## Indigowaters (Mar 12, 2008)

As always, beautiful. What did you use on your lips?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 12, 2008)

aww, pretty :]

I really want Bitter :/


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 12, 2008)

wow you're so pretty =]


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 12, 2008)

You are flawless!


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 12, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 12, 2008)

This look is hot to death.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 12, 2008)

super super fine!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 12, 2008)

I can see why it is your favorite. it's beautiful! and a super cute doggy you got there


----------



## Trista (Mar 12, 2008)

You look so beautiful!! Love that tatoo on your neck. Awww...your dog is so adorable


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 12, 2008)

i love the colors! looks gorgeous!

( and i love the tattoo you have on your neck, im sure you hear that alot but i felt the need to say it lol)


----------



## yummy411 (Mar 12, 2008)

this is a hot look that i'd love to try!!! your tattoo is awesome too!


----------



## cattykitty (Mar 12, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!  You look like a goddess!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 12, 2008)

you are so great!!! <3


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 12, 2008)

Gorgeous! (As always...)


----------



## nunu (Mar 12, 2008)

gorgeous look!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 12, 2008)

Stunning look!  Love it!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 12, 2008)

I love this!!! You always do amazing work!! I'm going to have to try this one out soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How'd your interview go? I hope you get it! (I'm sure you will)


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 12, 2008)

This is one hot look & your Yorkie is adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I also want to know what is on your lips!


----------



## damsel (Mar 12, 2008)

absolute perfection!


----------



## Margolicious (Mar 12, 2008)

Love, love, love the mu!


----------



## nessa25 (Mar 12, 2008)

Beautiful! Goodluck with your interview!


----------



## mslitta (Mar 13, 2008)

flawless. you worked it.


----------



## juicygirl (Mar 13, 2008)

fabulous!!! i looove your yorkie sooo much!!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!! And your Yorkie is so cute!


----------



## Flammable (Mar 13, 2008)

You're gorgeous!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful as always! =)


----------



## Debbie (Mar 13, 2008)

Amazing work and beautiful eyes you have!  I love the lashes on you...I'm definitely going to check that one out next time.


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful! Your eyes are gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+ cute puppy!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Mar 13, 2008)

This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 13, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## zzoester (Mar 13, 2008)

I love it! You look amazing. I hope your interview went well! 

I, too, live in the sea area..


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh wow I really really LOVE this!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are soo talented!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Mar 13, 2008)

This look is beyond gorgeous. You look flawless!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 13, 2008)

Gorgeous-those lashes are amazing!
(i love your puppy too, so cute)


----------



## Jot (Mar 13, 2008)

amazing look and you are so beautiful x


----------



## user79 (Mar 13, 2008)

Those lashes are so pretty.


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 13, 2008)

gorgeous look, so pretty & your dog is super adorable !


----------



## makeba (Mar 13, 2008)

soo pretty. that last picture should be a postcard its soo stunning


----------



## Bianca (Mar 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!! good luck on the interview!


----------



## frances92307 (Mar 13, 2008)

Absolutely flawless!!  Glad to see ya back I loove your FOTD!!  I adore your yorkie too....I have four!!


----------



## anmackey85 (Mar 13, 2008)

great look!!!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 13, 2008)

You look great! Those colors go well together.


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 13, 2008)

I love those colours, very spring-ish! And the application is flawless as usual


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 13, 2008)

Very hot!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 13, 2008)

you look gorgeous! i love the lashes


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 13, 2008)

Stunning look, love it!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Mar 13, 2008)

this is really pretty. i wish my eyebrows were far from my eyes like yours are. wow i just re-read that and it sounds kind of weird.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, you are gorgeous. The make up is great.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 14, 2008)

Very pretty!! Cutest dog!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 14, 2008)

You look amazing!  I have to do this look this weekend.  I love love love your tatoo!!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 14, 2008)

can you tell use what did you use on your lips?


----------



## marciagordon189 (Mar 14, 2008)

Love the look.


----------



## divinedime (Mar 14, 2008)

WoW is all I can say!!!! Love the MU, love the dog, LLLLLLLOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEE the tat!


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 14, 2008)

this is mega beautiful! <3 & cute puppy too!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 14, 2008)

really nice.. i love it


----------



## weezee (Mar 14, 2008)

I love the look and really would like to know what you have on your lips too!  Your puppy is very cute too.  Let us know how your interview went.  I'm sure they were very impressed.


----------



## Ciara (Mar 15, 2008)

Just plain WOW!!! 
you're gorgeous.
the make up is flawless


----------



## mochajavalatte (May 20, 2011)

I MISS YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XoXO


----------



## Babylard (May 20, 2011)

oh this is a pretty combo. I should try it out


----------

